# New Ames Accessory !!!



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Another Ames Innovation!!!

I heard a rumor that Ames has an alternate plan in the event that their "New Ames" marketing strategy doesn't work. Upon final admission that they just don't know how to understand the contractor and have to throw in the towel (for the last time) they intend to offer a final accessory.

The Ames Lamp Shade Kit...

This is supposed to be an effort to realize a final revenue stream for their executives. They obviously won't have any support at all at that point so rather than throwing their tapers away, they will offer the contactor a way to salvage the thing.

The AMES Lamp Shade Kit: 39.99 per month....every month...until you die...*

That's what I heard anyway. Just a rumor. I can't prove it.
But it certainly fits the profile.

:jester:

*I'm sure we can expect the other manufacturers to offer them for sale! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

:jester:i googled "The AMES Lamp Shade Kit: 39.99" and couldn't find it,do you got a link:jester:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> :jester:i googled "The AMES Lamp Shade Kit: 39.99" and couldn't find it,do you got a link:jester:


 Try searching "over-priced tools"


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

He said, she said crap Rick

I learned that in business its not a good thing to talk about the other, competition.

What I know is what I can do and what I have to offer when it come to product or service. Knowing what the others do to generate business is the trick on what I have to offer in a different package. Really its the same thing at the end of it all. 

Product and service is all there is here Rick, it how you color, shape, wrap and pack it. 

If by trying to convince your customer that the competition does business wrong and you do things right is good business you might be behind the times. I think there's enough information out there for them to know in this day and age.

If it ever get to this point when I talk with some one about what they have to offer I simple tell then that I have to go and have a great day. 

I've got better things then to listen to bull$hit 

The short of it is we all have the same to offer but go about it all in a different way in the drywall business, from application methods to different products lines from different manufactures and done with different tools. At the end of it all, its all covered up with paint and looks the same and we all have our opinions on what that's suppose to look like don't we and we all have eyes to see it or we wouldn't have anything to say would we. 

As the standards get more and more harder to accomplish not only in our industry but all the others as well, we'll all expect everything for nothing and that leaves us with nothing doesn't it.


So $39.99 per month over 10yrs of high production for the average taper because after that there going to be injured from working to hard only = $4798.80 for perfect shape tools and always have the latest designs with no repair cost. Sounds almost cheaper to me don't you think. 

If you want new tools and keep them up to new conditions for this period of time I'm sure it will cost a lot more.

We all just rent then we die...........


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> He said, she said crap Rick
> 
> I learned that in business its not a good thing to talk about the other, competition.
> 
> ...


WHAT THE %$*# ?:blink:


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

I have to admit, I would probably rent the " LAMP SHADE KIT " from Ames just to see if it's a good tool before buying one from Columbia.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

There is no "LAMP SHADE KIT" Rick just has a way with words to associate renting everything you need for one price.

Like the term umbrella policy in the insurance industry, all your insurance needs wrapped into once coverage plan.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

Mudstar said:


> There is no "LAMP SHADE KIT"
> 
> :laughing::laughing::lol::lol:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

are you really renting an entire set of tools for 40 bucks a month????


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> are you really renting an entire set of tools for 40 bucks a month????


No, no, no...sorry Captain, 

The rumor I heard was that Ames will be renting their lamp shade for $39.99 a month, every month until you die...

Rick

...my stuff is coming along better than I had ever hoped but slower than I thought too. Right now I'm rejecting the chain and belt drive system(s) for carbon fiber. Less hassle and longer life. *It's Bad A$$ cool!* I'll share specifics as soon as I'm convinced everything is rock solid. At that point it will definitely have a major tone of advertising and pictures so I'll have to give something to Nathan first. We'll be renting to own, leasing and selling ours. There will be seasonal rental discounts (Mid November through late January during the slow holidays). 
For guys that choose to rent, they'll get yearly rebates around Christmas time. Complete finishing system is targeted at $3200 (with full texture capability* on board. No separate compressor needed.) all the way up to the Raptor A-4, about $9000.00. It will have a trailer mounted option with another option for a power hose reel.  This is the one I'm building right now. It can still be rolled through a doorway or put on a high rise elevator. Another cool thing about the Raptor is that if you are only using a small amount of air for texturing, the compressor slows down until you use what's in the air tank. Then it speeds up again. We figure this will add 30-40% longer life to the system. If you need the full 18 cfm, then it's full on power! Just bolt your feet to the floor. 

*Without the texturing ability, I want to get a system out for around $2500.00 but I'm not sure if I can. I really want to get a set to anyone that wants one. I have 4 designs for different boxes. One costs me $30.00 to make it. It's the power system that's the issue for that price. If it can't pump 100 feet, we won't offer it.

But remember, nobody has to buy our taping tools. We can adapt their automatic tools to our smallest texture machine so they have full CFS. I have an adapter designed to couple to an automatic taper so it doesn't have to be refilled. The tube is virtually emply of mud so it isn't heavy either. It meters the mud with the speed of the rollers so you still have the ability to run slow or fast. It's kind of cumbersome though so a guy could buy our mid range taper (around $800.00) and use their own finishing applicators (CFS). I'm confident that we can run the FibaFuse with it too. I'm working on a self sharpening cutting blade which is looking real good. Ultimately I want to offer another taper that runs the fuse and the paper tape. The standard tapers are set up for paper.








About the 4th Raptor prototype before the pump issue was solved. 1992 I think.:thumbsup:

Didn't mean to jump on my soap box...it's just that I've had to be quiet for so long and now we're sooooo close... It's incredibly exciting for us!!!


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

*Spoke with Hakan at Ames...*

So I stopped by the Ames store in Coquitlam to touch base with Hakan. After the Columbia thread and I so vocally expressed my opinions...:blink:

I thought I'd make sure that he didn't take it personal so I wanted to make the personal contact. We had a great conversation about the industry and the needs of the contractor. He's a good guy and does want to help the worker on the street. 

I think we shook hands about 6 times and have a tentative lunch appointment in few weeks.

Great experience. :thumbup:


----------

